# Tear stains



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Any cockapoo babies have tear stains? My little Sassy didn't have this when I picked her up at 8 weeks, but now that she's 16 weeks old, the fur under her eyes is totally yucky. I've read that it's a genetic problem for poodles and my vet wasn't concerned.

Some solutions/suggestions I've read:
* could be related to teeth. She's definitely teething, and apparently the stress affects her tear production.

* could be our water. I'm going to switch to filtered water to see if that help.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi seemed to have grown out of it. Beemer still gets it. But does better on filtered water and when his hair around his eyes is shorter. Also wiping his face daily helps too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

They don't really show up on Bear because he is black, but I still try to get the crusties out once a day by wiping, so it doesn't turn into a larger matted crusty.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby has it - Ralph doesn't,
I think it shows more on lighter and white dogs.
There is products you can buy to help
I think I have one called diamond eyes??


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My vet said it was common for long haired dogs and I would recommend wiping them daily and keeping the hair short around the eyes. Like the other have suggested ! 
Molly has alway had a lot of muck but having her hair cut yesterday really has helped. Reluctantly I had her really long eye lashes trimmed as the groomer said this might help
SIDS eyes don't seem too bad as yet but when and if they get worse they will probably show more as he's blonde. 
I use to buy wipes for puppy's eyes but now I just use warm water.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that I have read on here somewhere that adding a little cider vinegar to their drinking water eliminates tear staining.... start with a couple of drops in her water and build up to a tsp in a bowl of water. 
Obviously having black dogs this is not a problem - although neither of them having drippy eyes - the odd dry crusty eye bogie (Donna  - can't write that without thinking of you.), but no real problem - I don't wipe their eyes or anything.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We've recently changed food to homemade and the dry crusties seem to have gone. Not sure if it is the same mechanism that creates the tear staining though?


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Honey has quite a bit of yukky stuff round her eyes every morning and as she is a very pale "honey" colour, it does show so when I am brushing her, which I do every morning, I finish off by wiping as much as I can away (she doesn't like that bit!). I hadn't thought of it being a teething problem, but I suppose it is.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I've heard that the tear stains are to do with yeasts. Miss Lilly gets fed raw (prior to this grain free kibble) and has never had a problem. She has one white and one dark eye (i.e. the fur around the eyes). She also has impeccably clean ears that smell of honey since being grain free (she came to me on a kibble with grain and initially had the most disgusting ears - I was told by her vet that I would need to clean them once a week with a special solution but after the first time there has been nothing to clean).

She is also a lot less itchy since being grain free.


----------

